# Baby's breath smells "yeasty"



## Agatha_Ann (Apr 5, 2009)

The last few days when my baby finishes nursing and I kiss his face or put him on my shoulder to burp, his breath smells yeasty to me. Then this afternoon when him and I were getting into the shower I smelled it too, but I don't know if that was from my breasts or his mouth.

Anyway, can we have thrush with no other symptoms? His mouth is clear, eating great and I feel and look totally fine too. I've had thrush between my babies and me before and I don't feel anything like it?


----------



## ChaoticMum (Mar 23, 2009)

I had that with my boys - I would take acidopholus capsules, open them and make a paste out of the powder, the smear it in their mouths - we never did get a full blown case of thrush, so if it WAS the start, I headed it off...


----------

